# Have you been to Buckingham Palace?



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm off there on the 31st of Aug for a tour   just wonderedif anyone had been and whats it like?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

No but id love to go - I love looking round stately homes and that type of thing.

Really hope someone says is fantastic and I should go  

....... and if Lukes evicted I might bring him specially to see you   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

id be straight on the coach back home again


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The closest I got was standing in the front of it (in the grounds) for trooping of the colour when I was about 12  

Cat x


----------



## Lin111 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi there
Yes I went a few years ago.  It was definitely something to talk about!!  I would say that it made our trip to London.   We also went to where carriages are kept.  It was interesting and the War Rooms is also worth a visit.  In Buckingham Palace you get a walk round part of gardens which are normally out of sight.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yes I remember the carriages and the lovely horses


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been to Buck House, thoroughly enjoyed it . Just make sure you tidy your bag before you go in, my mum was mortified when the security guard opened it to look in  . We also went to Clarence House where Prince Charles lives, that was nice too.

They have timed tickets so if you turn up at 1100 and all those tickets have gone you've got to hang around to queue again for the 1200. I know we pre booked ours so we definitely knew we'd get in, also a lot quicker in the queue when we got there. Hopefully I've not made a mess of this link

http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/default.asp?action=article&ID=30#tickets

xx

/links


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Iwent a few years ago. loved it. definatetly worth the wait but bewarned there are no loos and no where to get a drink!! not good if you are pg


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks ladies, 

We are going on an organised trip thingy so im hoping tickets will already be arranged as its all paid for  

Will make sure i take a packed lunch and  pee bottle   is it buckingham palace where they have the guards outside? Can you tell ive never been to London


----------

